# What are you using for Fuzz Face?



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I' ve seen a london Fuzz for sale, litle version with 2 knobs. Is anyone here have ever tried it? Comparision with others FF clone! Sun Face, Fulltone '70, Solidgold 69? What is your favorite one?

I' m in fuzz for the moment, and I was thinking about a MJM Britbender too, to use with my Stevenson pickups Gibson SG guitar. If someone can tell me what he thinks about MJM fuzzes, it will certainly help.

Thanks


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i dont know about most of the fuzzes you mentioned,But i think the only solid gold fx that worth it is the "Agent 13" when it comes to fuzzes.
but i use a big muff, a "You dirty rat" and waiting for a fuzzrite clone by ashbass.
thanks
Frank


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got into fuzz recently also. This after 30 yrs without. I picked up a Big Muff w/Tone Wicker and a Fulltone 70. The 70 remains. As is obvious, I am no fuzz expert but if the 70 is a fuzz face clone then I like fuzz faces. Love the tone actually. Gnarly, unpredictable at times, articulate even with chords. The key is, and this huge imo, the internal trimpot. I almost gave up on this pedal until I discovered that magical spin wheel.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The Formula 69 is my all time favorite, the little tone switch bring alot of gnarl to the sound! Give it a try, you won't be disapointed!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Lovepedal Karl older two knob version ,gets this great octave ring modulator deal happening when ya turn up the gain !!!!!!! great fuzz


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Captain Coconut 2, which has both FF and Octave (along with a Univibe), and a Way Huge Swollen Pickle, which is essentially a Muff clone with more tweakable options.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the "Newish" Dunlop jimi hendrix fuzz face the blue one. 
Its a silicon fuzz face so its a touch gainier then a germanium one. Its gotten great review universally on most of the message boards and i really like it. 
Should be easily available to try as well.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

dirty channel on my Traynor YCV50 can be pretty raw.
beyond that I use a Rat w/308 chip, and a Russian Big Muff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Currently, I have a Jack Orman Mos-Face that I made. It's a Fuzz Face topology but uses a mos-fet transistor as Q2 ( http://www.muzique.com/schem/projects.htm ). S'okay. I had made myself a more standard FF some years back with a BC108 in the Q1 position. Also okay, though a different sound. I have a pile of GE transistors sitting around waiting to be used, including a couple of nice Mullards someone sent me. While I like the FF, it's not the be-all and end-all for me. And of course, like ANY distortion, its personality changes depending on input level, as well as pre and post EQ-ing.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Favorite fuzz face for me is the left-hand side of the 'color' dial of my Zoom UF-01 Ultra Fuzz. The other side is a Big Muff, and you can blend between the two.

Badass pedal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Salokin said:


> I' ve seen a london Fuzz for sale, litle version with 2 knobs. Is anyone here have ever tried it? Comparision with others FF clone! Sun Face, Fulltone '70, Solidgold 69? What is your favorite one?
> 
> I' m in fuzz for the moment, and I was thinking about a MJM Britbender too, to use with my Stevenson pickups Gibson SG guitar. If someone can tell me what he thinks about MJM fuzzes, it will certainly help.
> 
> Thanks


My London Fuzz was too dark and boomy, and others have had the same experience. I MUCH prefer my Fulltone 69. My board has a 69,70 and Soulbender, and I think the Fulltone stuff is as good if not better than the uber boutique stuff. Unfortunatley the 69 and Soulbender are pricey because they are discontinued, but both are worth tracking down.

TG


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I also really love my '69 and Soul Bender. Best GE fuzzes I tried so far. I might buy a '70 soon so I could have the big trio :smile:. I recently got a Skreddy Lunar Module, which is a Silicon fuzz based on some Gilmour's tones. It sounds really good too. Very clean and articulated fuzz. If you are willing to wait for 5 months to get one directly, it worth the wait IMO.


----------



## jmarquis (Jan 15, 2011)

I use a Mi audio Germanium Neo fuzz, a russian big muff for creamy stuff and I also use the "Yellow Bastard" wich is an handmade clone of a vintage Big Muff ram's head.


----------



## nivek (May 17, 2011)

Big Muff through a Twin. Extreme fuzz + extreme clarity and punch.


----------

